# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  [ask] yg jual anakan KOI di jkt (kualitas bgs)

## firestarter

allow aLL.... ada yg jal anakan KOI lokal blitas ga yah, yg bagus, klo ada PM dunx, pic n harganya.... thx b4

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

